# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Multimedia Software > [ubuntu] Webcam works with Cheese, but not with Skype

## tbraun

Hello!

I tried the Tchibo webcam (Tchibo is a retailer in Germany) with Ubuntu 8.10 on a Dell Latitude D820. It shows up as follows via lsusb:

Bus 003 Device 005: ID 093a:2600 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Typhoon Easycam USB 330K (newer)/Typhoon Easycam USB 2.0 VGA 1.3M/Sansun SN-508
When I start the "Cheese Webcam Booth" it works without any problem. However, when I then start Skype (version 2.0.0.63) and I 'test' the video image, I only get static. Quite literally: The image is just shown as colourful static, as if a TV receiver was out of tune. See also the attached screenshot.

How come this works under Cheese, but not under Skype? For what it's worth, they both use the /dev/video0 device.

I would love to be able to use this camera with Skype. Any idea what to do?

Thank you very much...

----------


## papamat

Thanks mate xD That works for me to.

----------


## kiiiikooo

First sorry for upping this old thread .

I had the same problem and it really drived me crasy these days, so thanks alot for solution Chauncellor !! 

But as i'm still a newbie in linux i have some problems adding this command to the launcher of skype so i don't have to type it every time I use skype  :Razz:  I would appreciate your help !

Edit : 
Oups sorry i should have done some research before asking the question, I found the solution on the archive of this forum

----------


## stz184

> There's something wrong with GStreamer or something. There's a bug report here:
> 
> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...4l/+bug/260918
> 
> I haven't checked this out recently as I don't really use Skype all that much, but there's a workaround mentioned in there.
> 
> Run this in a terminal.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks  :Smile: 
Now I can use my cheap China-phone SciPhone as web camera  :LOL:

----------


## befana

And how to make Skype to run with working webcam without typing in a terminal?
I am asking this because of my parents - they are too old to type in a terminal.

----------


## swamytk

> And how to make Skype to run with working webcam without typing in a terminal?
> I am asking this because of my parents - they are too old to type in a terminal.


To create a shortcut for skype with this fix:

1. Create a simple script shown below with the name launchskype in your home folder



> #!/bin/sh
> export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so 
> skype &


2. Set it as executable file. In file browser, right click the file and select "Make Link" option. It will create a link. Cut and paste this link to your desktop.
3. Double click this shortcut to launch skype. If it is prompted to "display or execute", select execute (or make select as default action in nautilus preferences)

----------


## gitboxgreg

I have been trying to get this to work for weeks, thank you so much!

----------


## eldragon

EDIT: nothing, just checked OP's date, my bad

----------


## Arcadian

This has worked for me also!! Plus I have the shell script running skype for me at login now, which means I can forget about it. A big thanks to everyone involved!  :Smile:

----------


## mosta7eel

Am sorry to hit an old thread, but I have the same problem and was perfectly solved byt the LD_Preloaad command.
Now I am facing the same problem with virtualbox version 3.02. I have tried to run it with the command the same as the one mentioned for skype but it doesn't make a difference.
My OS is Kubuntu (Jaunty)
Virtualbox 3.02 running windows XP SP3
Webcam is Microdia Clas Ohlson TWC-30XOP WebCam
thanks in acvance

----------


## FishRCynic

> actually my webcam doesn't work with cheese or skype  after latest skype/ubuntu installs - tried these 2, which bring up skype OK, but still no webcam
> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
> any help would be great - thanks


Hi 
Usb webcam assumed
advise the output of
lsusb

Thanks

advise if you need clearer instructions

----------


## rapattack1

Never did get other webcams working right so happy that i got a Logitech cam that does. Would not have gone out and bought it. Luckily scored it for free :0)

----------


## ItalOz

big time! worked like a charm.
I did as Arunstar suggested http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...0&postcount=31
I wanted to use skype with an alternative webcam to the integrated laptop one so I plugged a USB logitec in but did not work straight away.
It did with your trick

I am on a DELL inspiron 1525 Ubuntu 10.10 and skype 2.2.0.35

Cheers

----------


## uglspil

I can't seem to get my webcam to work with skype either.
As several others have posted I get:

steffen-randahl@steffen-randahl:~$  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

However, I can't see anybody coming up with a solution for this .. ?

I'm on a 1.1 macbook, with built in iSight cam, and Ubuntu 11.10
works great with cheese.

cheers /steffen

----------


## ItalOz

Hi

I have upgraded to 12.04
the solution proposed works for me in 11.04

now I have tried to apply the same (same hardware only distro upgraded to 12.04) simply varying the path


```
#!/bin/bash
LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
```

but now it doesn't see the webcam and says


```
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64

(skype:9225): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load type module: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so

/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64

(skype:9225): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load type module: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so

/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64

(skype:9225): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load type module: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so

/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64

(skype:9225): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load type module: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so
```

Any idea of what has changed and why it is not working anymore?

Thanks

----------


## Younio

> Hi
> 
> I have upgraded to 12.04
> the solution proposed works for me in 11.04
> 
> now I have tried to apply the same (same hardware only distro upgraded to 12.04) simply varying the path
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hi,

It seems that the location of the library changed in 12.04.

so the right command would be:


```
LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
```

----------


## ItalOz

mmm
seemed to me that my path was correct,
I am not in front of my box at the moment but I'll check as soon as I get to there and update the post.

Thanks

----------


## platypuss72

> Hi,
> 
> It seems that the location of the library changed in 12.04.
> 
> so the right command would be:
> 
> 
> ```
> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
> ```


i am using 64 bit and having the same problems  :Sad: 

i have tried both locations for the file and still get the same error and no camera when skype starts ???? 
when i go to cheese my camera turns on and works (logitech) little stutters from time to time .... 

LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

----------


## platypuss72

> i am using 64 bit and having the same problems 
> 
> i have tried both locations for the file and still get the same error and no camera when skype starts ???? 
> when i go to cheese my camera turns on and works (logitech) little stutters from time to time .... 
> 
> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.


after some more hunting forums .... i have FIXED mine  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
i found it on the skype forum ...
i did :- 

sudo gedit /usr/local/bin/skype
#!/bin/bash
LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype

so now i get camera working when start skype  :Wink: 

but is freezing up but think this is another issue ???

----------


## shafin

> after some more hunting forums .... i have FIXED mine 
> i found it on the skype forum ...
> i did :- 
> 
> sudo gedit /usr/local/bin/skype
> #!/bin/bash
> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
> 
> so now i get camera working when start skype 
> ...


Thanks a bunch, trying to get skype to work on my 64 bit install was driving me nuts.

----------

